# Altima Speedometer Problems



## Clackers (Apr 27, 2004)

Just bought this 93 Altima and when I turn on the key the speedometer slowly climbs up to around 40mph. and the fuel gage will drop. While driving the speedometer will hover around 40mph. the odometer is working and so is the cruise control. 
Any ideas.

Thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

sounds like maybe some of the gears are messed up


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It sounds like the cluster is providing a feedback ground circuit. Check all of your fuses and check for loose wires or connectors under the dash.

Troy


----------



## Clackers (Apr 27, 2004)

talked to a service tech today and he thinks that its in the cluster. 93 altima's it seems were bad for the cluster to go bad, going to scrap yard to pick up another one tomorrow. see what happens then.
thanks for the quick replys.


----------



## Sebanis (May 10, 2004)

Hello,

I have the same problem. On occasion when I am driving, it reports I am going 0mph. Then at a red light when I'm stopped, it will jump to exactly 40mph. I'm wondering if this is something I could fix myself.

Joe


----------



## unique3 (Dec 8, 2004)

Did anyone have any success in fixing this problem themself. When my Altima idles it reads around 5km/hour when it is warm but when it is cold it jumps between 40 and 60km/hr 
As soon as I start to drive it starts reading out the correct speed but idling is always off. 

If someone actually had success please let me know.


----------

